# crufts dog in season



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i really fed up looks like my dogs comming into season and i wanted to take her to crufts next week i have heard you can stop them comming into season ,but ive never really believed in it ,but i must admit im very tempted this timeanyone know anything about it? knowing my luck im too late


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

You can use delvosterone and it lasts for 3 months the first time you give If you get it done by the first day or even before, all signs disappear.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ok thanks for that ,im going to give it a try ,i rang my vet but because its now a group pratise they only do emergencys untill monday !!!!!!!


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Any luck with her?

Mel


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i had her injected monday morning ,so fingers crossed ,she seems to have stopped swelling up but it takes 2/3 days ,im a bit worried about side effects so toes crossed as well ,it only cost £15


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

hope it works well for you with no side effects,and you enjoy your day.


Mel


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

she got a fourth in the end


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> she got a fourth in the end


Well done card got pride of place on the wall?????


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol its still in the car


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

terriermaid said:


> lol its still in the car


Bit like us in that respect then the lass who I show the golden for had a vhc that has been in to work for all to see and is now framed with a rosette that she went and bought and up on the wall. Bless her heart she cried when I was placed with her dog as well.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

awwww bless her ,mind you i did it with my first one from there


----------

